

Ask HN: Are they any e-mail feedback services out there? - Simon_M

I'm looking for a service / API that can trigger an e-mail upon a completed transaction that will allow our customers to rate the service on a per transaction basis and then collate and report on the results.<p>There are loads of survey type offerings, but they're all a bit heavy.  I'm looking for something where the end user has to do nothing other click a link within the email to rate their experience.<p>With all the complex offerings out there this seems so simple, but I've not found anything.<p>Thanks!
======
baconomatic
Are you looking for a free service?

